# Indian Hills Punny Signs



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2021)

Something for your Monday morning. Indian Hills is in Colorado and the community center started these signs several years ago. Here are a few, but there are a ton more to read, just do an internet search for them....


----------



## LanceR (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks.  Lots of repeats there....and there.....and there....

Best regards to all,


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2021)

LanceR said:


> Thanks.  Lots of repeats there....and there.....and there....
> 
> Best regards to all,


Don't know how that happened, but maybe I've got it fixed.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for the morning laugh. It's funny how true most of them are.


----------



## Alsta (Apr 26, 2021)

Wait - These are real?  I always thought they were just photoshopped like the majority of everything on the 'net


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 26, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Something for your Monday morning. Indian Hills is in Colorado and the community center started these signs several years ago. Here are a few, but there are a ton more to read, just do an internet search for them....
> 
> ...
> View attachment 494144
> ...


I've seen these for years, but somehow missed my new favorite..
Thank you


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 26, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I've seen these for years, but somehow missed my new favorite..
> Thank you


Yeah, that "offended" joke is great.
Thanks GonnaSmoke
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 26, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, that "offended" joke is great.
> Thanks GonnaSmoke
> Gary


I don't see it as a "joke".
I view it as a sad reminder of today.
When reality is "offensive" and meant to be ignored, we are in a bad place.


----------

